# ACA Kayak Instructor Development and Certification programs



## RockyMt.Razorback (Apr 19, 2012)

I am interested in possibly taking the course in Salida, Co. What exactly does pending mean? Is there a chance the course might not happen?


----------



## kentford (Feb 21, 2004)

*Likely to happen*

The ACA requires that Instructor Development & Certification programs have a minimum of 5 people. So, yes, the class does depend on registration. That said, my courses have been full to the brim (9-10 instructor candidates) over the last few years. Register for the course with the host.


----------



## vaultman14 (Feb 3, 2006)

It's an amazing course with an amazing instructor! it is a great way to tune your own technique. Well worth it. 
Also industry standard if you want to kayak instruct commercially. 
Josh


----------

